# Ironwood Bangle over Copper



## BangleGuy (Sep 3, 2013)

Here is one of my latest bangles, a Desert Ironwood with turquoise inlay over copper - size 8. I used some gemstone quality sleeping beauty turquoise and crushed it myself. This bangle has a new profile I have been trying which has some asymmetry. C&C welcome!

Eric 

[attachment=30398]


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2013)

Good looking bangle! Love the sky blue color of sleeping beauty turquoise. I'm not sure about the asymmetric profile.. I guess I would need to see it on someone's wrist. Two might need to be worn in order to balance things out, but then, maybe that's your marketing stragety


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2013)

That's really pretty! Like Barry, the asymmetric profile kind of throws me, but then I don't wear bangles... If the MRS likes it, I'd say that carries more weight than a couple of dudes like us.:i_dunno:


----------



## jmurray (Sep 9, 2013)

Love your work.


----------



## SENC (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful work! And don't let Keller fool you, I heard he's a closet bangle wearer from way back8


----------



## ButchC (Sep 9, 2013)

BangleGuy said:


> Here is one of my latest bangles, a Desert Ironwood with turquoise inlay over copper - size 8. I used some gemstone quality sleeping beauty turquoise and crushed it myself. This bangle has a new profile I have been trying which has some asymmetry. C&C welcome!
> 
> Eric



That's really beautiful. I was recently given some turquoise, but I have no idea of the "type" of turquoise. I'd love to incorporate it into a project; how do you crush it? Is it crushed to a fine powder?

Thanks, Butch


----------

